# Dissociative drugs list (drugs that cause dissociation)



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a list of them: Wikipedia link ... Nitrous oxide (stuff dentists use) is on the list... DXM (stuff in cough medicine). So, why can't we find the opposite of these drugs? What do they have in common?


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> Here's a list of them: Wikipedia link ... Nitrous oxide (stuff dentists use) is on the list... DXM (stuff in cough medicine). So, why can't we find the opposite of these drugs? What do they have in common?


I had to get some dental work done in the near future and was wondering if I should say no the to the NOS. I've had it before and never had a problem with it. It always just made my anxiety disappear and made me feel dissociated but in a way that is much more pleasant than DP. But I haven't done it (or any drug) since the DP started.
Anyone have experience with this? will it make my DP flare up again?


----------

